# average age of arborist



## treeman48507 (Nov 30, 2003)

I am 40 years old , am I suppose to feel out dated? I'm safer ,more comfortable and more productive than ever. Just curious...


----------



## mikecross23 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *I'm 38 and I can outclimb every 25 year old I've met. Bring 'em on!  *



Is that a challenge Brian? I turned 25 last Sunday.


----------



## rwilk (Nov 30, 2003)

I'm 29 and just really starting. I've done alot of physical things in my life, but I will mark this as some of the hardest. I do realize I take more Aleve now than I use to. But I am enjoying it, and it's fun to pick at my younger ground guy dragging butt. Age ain't that big a deal, it's in your mind and your conditioning.

Just my thoughts

rwilk


----------



## Gord (Dec 1, 2003)

I just turned 22 a week ago and jeez I feel old


----------



## jg55056 (Dec 1, 2003)

18 all the way!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 1, 2003)

I wonder who the oldest daily climber is out there?


----------



## NeTree (Dec 1, 2003)

My ex-foreman at Asplundh still climbs alot, at 58.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 1, 2003)

It's not how old you are, it's how many miles you have.  

I'm 45.


----------



## NeTree (Dec 1, 2003)

I prefer "seasoned"; not "old"....


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 1, 2003)

The poll should be split a little more. Lumping me in with the youngsters at 35 makes the curve lopsided 

Tom


----------



## Menchhofer (Dec 1, 2003)

If you feel outdated at 40, try adding ten years to that. No you are not outdated, just seasoned.


----------



## treeman48507 (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks guys for the replies- Keep up the good work
Climb Safe


----------



## FBerkel (Dec 1, 2003)

45, and took 5'th in the f.l. at the chapter this year.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tom Dunlap _
> *The poll should be split a little more. Lumping me in with the youngsters at 35 makes the curve lopsided
> *


I see Tom's not fessing up about his age, so I won't either. But if you flip 35 you'll get my age. Climbing ~30 hrs./wk., spent 7 hrs in the saddle today pruning ONE 90' x 90' willow oak.

Can't footlock, no ascenders, few other gizmos. When I get older and tired iin a decade or two I might try out some of that stuff.  Right now I'm sailing along on a post-chemo second wind; never felt better!

Kinda freaky that I'm almost old enough to be some of y'all's granddaddy. Respect Your Elders!:jester:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *
> 
> Can't footlock, no ascenders, few other gizmos. When I get older and tired iin a decade or two I might try out some of that stuff.  *




Thats my plan, also!


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Thats my plan, also! [/B][/QUOTE]
> then again there is the plan to slowly add labor-saving tricks as our limited techno-aptitude allows, instead of waiting for arthritis etc. etc. Let's work smart, mb; our sweet bird of youth will fly away before we know it. Oh, and, did we get your number??*


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 1, 2003)

Its right there in my profile - 47 years young!


----------



## jblimbwalker (Dec 1, 2003)

31 and climbing is easier now than it has been in the past 11 yrs. And I also recommend stretching every day, to all ages of climbers.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jblimbwalker _
> * I also recommend stretching every day, to all ages of climbers. *


Oh Yeah, it's not just the years OR the miles, but also the maintenance! Stretching is a must for flexibility and pain-free joints. Running is the second-best cross-training for climbing imo, Kundalini--vigorous!-Yoga is first, for body and mental focus too. 
Frequent and long sessions of the horizontal mambo also keep old climbers feeling young!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 1, 2003)

Ok Guy, I'm 35 days short of a half century. I'm not looking forward to the AARP letter in my birthday mailbox. Getting discounts might not be a bad idea.

It really hurts when I get asked if I have a senior discount...right through my heart. 

Tom


----------



## FBerkel (Dec 1, 2003)

*The aches and pains*

When I get to feeling sorry for myself, I think of the old guy back home who kept climbing, post colon surgery, with a colostomy bag--into his seventies. His name was Nescheret, and he's a legend around central New Jersey.


----------



## fmueller (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey Great, 
I'm 45 and just getting started. Glad to hear I'm not the only one my age doing this. But it sure does remind me that I'm not 20 anymore! Arrgh!


----------



## Burnham (Dec 2, 2003)

Tom and I share birthyear...I achieve 50 come February. Back, shoulders hurt sometimes, but I figure use it or lose it...thank goodness for ibuprofen  .


----------



## seanlarkin (Dec 2, 2003)

Geez, after reading this thread, I'll have to suggest some new products for our catalog...


















Ha ha. Just kidding guys. None of you are what anyone would consider "old". You go out and bust your butts everyday, doing hard, dangerous work... that's "spirited", not old!

-Sean


----------



## DadF (Dec 2, 2003)

47 and proud of it. I'm with Tom D though-the curve should have gone higher.
Sean can we get quantity discounts on any of those


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 2, 2003)

It looks like us 'old guys' are the majority around here!


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 2, 2003)

As far as I know, there is a guy down in Scarsdale, Carmine Serpe. He is really a consultant now, but has a company which does commercial tree care. The guy still climbs once in a while... and I think he is well into his 70's now.


----------



## TREETX (Dec 2, 2003)

Being less than 2 years away from 30, I was starting to feel old. Thanks guys. 

Scary thing about life in America is that I am probably the most fit person I know. My friends who have stayed sedentary through their 20s seem condemned now in their 30s. At a certain point you just can NEVER catch up physically.

My dad, 50, is in much better shape than I am and he spent the last 30 yrs in an office or in the gym and physically working on the weekends. When it comes to loading logs, dragging brush, or lifting in the gym, he kicks my ass. He claims the secrect to not getting "old" is not giving in to it and staying active. He claims too many people just sit on the couch getting lazy and out of shape and when you wake up in your 40s out of shape, you are F-ed.

I have many hopes and aspirations as an arborist. Growing old and working WITH/IN trees is one of them.

Just got done pruning a bunch of unruly pecans and then dragging brush. Now I'm off to the gym when others would be off to happy hour.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 2, 2003)

Sean,

I'm working on putting a motor on the cart. When would I have to have it in production to get in the new catalog? Of course, it'll come in your choice of colors as long as its pink 

When is Sherrill going to offer Seniors Discount? You know that Seniors have more disposable income than any other group 

Tom


----------



## Burnham (Dec 2, 2003)

Sean, you can call it "Sherrill's Geriactric Gear"  . I've been looking for a backpacking equipment retailer with a similar section  .


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TREETX _
> * Now I'm off to the gym when others would be off to happy hour. *




Have you discovered the benifits of working only ONE BODYPART every 6 or 7 days?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 2, 2003)

A real good friend of mine is 59 now. He used to teach a ACRT. He can climb with the best of them. BTW I'm 41!


----------



## Crispin Hoar (Dec 2, 2003)

43 Have been climbing longer than our new guy is old. (22). I climb better and easier each year. I climb with my kids now but look forward to climbing with the grandkids some day.


----------



## seanlarkin (Dec 2, 2003)

Good ideas. We'd have to switch to big print though, so you fogeys could read it.

Sherrill Geriatric Gear


----------



## rbtree (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm gettin' old enuf to brag, sorry fellers...I'm 54, and am in as good shape as 20 years ago, plus my skills are many times better. Have yet to find a youngun that can keep up..

We're 60% done wrecking a huge western white pine...so big I called in Bob York and another ground man, bringing the crew to 4.5 (Ian's knee is bummin')Bob is 69 and still going strong...he is also far and away the best steelhead fly fisherman ever..having caught 4 or 5 on a fly over 30 lb, 3 more than anyone else.

My goal is to drop a 30 foot cliff into deep powder at the top of a 5000 foot 40-50 degree steep Alaskan face, and descend it at mach speed...at age 70.


----------



## GlennG (Dec 2, 2003)

35 and have been climbing for only 7 months. After a mid-life career change I am having the time of my life. I`m looking foward to getting my certification and to continue climbing and learning for as long as god lets me. I`m much more physically fit in my 30`s than I was in my 20`s . A note to the youngsters, Eat right , sleep good , exercise. Live clean and your body will still be young when your peers are old.

Glenn Gertis


----------



## njarbor (Dec 2, 2003)

im twenty. people at davey have seen my gear and i see them scratching there heads and wondering what all the shiny stuff is for


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by njarbor _
> *im twenty. people at davey have seen my gear and i see them scratching there heads and wondering what all the shiny stuff is for *




I'm still scratching my head!


----------



## njarbor (Dec 2, 2003)

people at davey are very old school. one guy saw it picked it up and was looking at it and didnt know what to make of it. he asked why i had this and that and what they did and what purpous it served in the tree. he responded with oh so does it come with instructions and where do you put the batteries?


----------



## underwor (Dec 2, 2003)

As I have said before, I am 56 and climb regular in the summers, when not teaching school. I can outclimb a few of the students in class for the first few days, until they figure out how I do it, then youth kicks in for speed. I can still out work them in the tree for the first year or so, using less energy more efficiently. One of my instructors with Davey in "67" was 76 and still climbed occasionally. I plan to last at least as long. Need to get hold of Jerry Baranek and line up a climb of the Underwood Tree Redwood in California for my 60th birthday, I would probably let some kids like Tom Dunlap and Oxman come along if they wanted to. Just as long as they did not slow me down. 

Have fun, Bob Underwood, from North Dakota, where the challenge is not to climb a tree, but to find it!!!!!


----------



## steve yorkshire (Dec 3, 2003)

38 years old,and still out performing the 22 year olds ,working easier and faster ,only problem is the wet horrible winters over here in england,makes staying in bed a viable option some days ,mind you depends who im in bed with ,have a friend 56 years young who can match the best ,although he is pretty selective in his choice of trees ,some call it wisdom ,i call it ,being the boss,,,,,good diet ,good sleep ,and good life style will hopefully keep me going into my fifties ,


----------



## topnotchtree (Dec 3, 2003)

Started at 18. I will be 31 in Jan.


----------



## kurtztree (Dec 3, 2003)

Did you notice it seems like there are more old climbers then young ones That is good in a way when they retire us young guys wont have as much competition then then we can inflate the prices for tree work that isnt accessible to a truck or crane.


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 3, 2003)

Oh heck I might as well get in on this too,

49 and still going strong ( most days). Even though I don't climb as much as some as the regulars here, I can still do it no problem, any time any tree. With todays gear it is so much better than the " good old days ". Where was all this stuff twenty years ago. I'm much better today off spurs than I was twenty years ago, due to all the improvements in climbing gear.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 3, 2003)

I came up with a reason for the upper end of the age spectrum being represented better. It could be that the young climbers have something else [better?] to do with their spare time than spend it talking shop with a bunch of other guys When I was in my twenties I wasn't home many evenings and if I was, I wasn't going to be found watching TV or some other layabout activity.

Tom


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 3, 2003)

As unbelievable as it may sound, Tom, I don't agree with you. I truly feel that there aren't as many career climbers coming into the industry as their are older ones may be going out.

And when I was a 25 year old I remember sacking out at 8pm cause the climbing that week had been quite intense. Partying hearty and diving for clams were a Sat night kinda thing.

I think a LOTTA young climbers start.

A minority of them follow it through as a career.


----------



## Nickrosis (Dec 3, 2003)

A mature juvenile @ 21. I was nominated last night for the person who changed the most in college, and I had to accept it. It's totally true... never stop changing....

Nickrosis


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 3, 2003)

Also consider this the computer field was in it's infancy, there weren't as many oppurtunities in this field as there are today, which is siphoning off the younger generation that would normally have to enter the more traditional job market.


----------



## rumination (Dec 3, 2003)

Now I may be wrong here, but I get the feeling that professions that involve physical labor, especially agriculture, landscaping, and tree care, don't get the kind of respect that they used to. I think many people see physical labor as something you do when you can't do anything else. You know, who would want to go and get dirty and sweaty and work real hard and get tired when you could go sit in an office and aspire to be a highly paid executive or dotcom millionaire and then and go and work out in an air conditioned gym with a personal trainer. I'm not trying to get on anyone's case for doing that, but I think there's been a great loss of respect for folks with learned skills, like craftsmen, farmers, tree workers, etc. 

Of course, I'm only 28 years old, so what do I know!


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 3, 2003)

*I'm not feelin so old anymore*

Just passed the 40 year mark. The cat in the photo next to me taught me how to use a Husqvarna chainsaw when I was 9 yrs old. Held off introducing me to cheap beer until I was 14, which I've long since grown out of (life's too short for cheap beer). -TM-


----------



## okietreedude1 (Dec 3, 2003)

I know of Charlie Pottorf in Manhattan Kansas. I think he's near 60-61. Don't know for sure. He still climbs and has started climbing redwoods. Some one correct me if Im wrong.

Personnally - 31.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 4, 2003)

Hamm's...the beer refreshing, Hamm's the beer refreshing...

Can't you just see the two bears doing some treework and then sitting down for a cool one?

Tom


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 4, 2003)

I can , brings back memories 

Remember when gas was 25 cents per gallon ?? They did the wind sheild and checked the oil and you didn't have to pay extra for it at the pump.


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2003)

32 ---but it still seems like I just graduated highschool, might be caus my highschool sweetheart(wife) looks just as good or better than she did back then. 
Greg


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 4, 2003)

21/per gallon with my Mom's 10% Sears discount made for some cheap cruising on Friday night. Of course, I was making $1.08.5, yes, a dollar eight and a half cents per hour, bagging groceries.

Tom

I'm starting to sound more and more like my Dad who sounded a lot like Grampa when I was [much] younger


----------



## TREETX (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ax-man _
> *I can , brings back memories
> 
> Remember when gas was 25 cents per gallon ?? *



Did you have to walk to school 10 miles in the snow, up hill both ways......?? 



I think age, experience, and education are all important. I can think of a handful of local tree guys in their 40s-50s. They claim 20-30yrs experience but after watching them and listening to them, it is clear they have ONE year of experience 20-30 times......

Make your experience count, learn something new every chance you get.

.02


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Dec 4, 2003)

Hell, most of the guys I went to high school with are fat asses now. I have no sympathy for folks being overweight,hey put the pizza down and move your butt. You didn't have to eat it right. 

These types can't do the work we do. 60% of the pop. is FAT, good god. So us guys who have the spunk get out and do it. Bet any of you guys could travel the planet and get work anytime you wanted to make a few bucks. The chunk at the bank would starve.

Or are we fit because we do this type of work? 

I'm not a betting man but when it comes to the pines here in N. Fla. my 60 yr old father could run circles around 90% of the guys who climb trees for a living.He loves this stuff, and he is scared to stop I think, he is slowing down a bit. 

Now he is spurs only...and does NO pruning. About a tree or three per day, about 10-15 hrs. per week of actual work. 

I spiked everything until 1997, the year I left home and went to work for a cert. arbo. so I do all the pruning now. I'm 34, and like Greg said,I still feel like I did in high school. Born to climb.


----------



## mikecross23 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TREETX _
> *I think age, experience, and education are all important. I can think of a handful of local tree guys in their 40s-50s. They claim 20-30yrs experience but after watching them and listening to them, it is clear they have ONE year of experience 20-30 times......
> .02 *



I used to claim 6 yrs experience. After dedicating ALL of my time to trees exactly one year ago, I realized my 6 years of weekend hack work was not real experience. I've got a long way and lots of learnin' to do, but I'm only 25 so there's plenty of time. 

-Mike-


----------



## TREETX (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monkeypuzzle _
> *
> Or are we fit because we do this type of work?
> 
> *



I think not, I think we are fit because we are not afraid of hard work or physical exertion. I see a spot in a parking lot, I think "cool, park there" not, "Maybe there is one up close so I don't have to burn 2 extra calories...."

When I have to get to the 3rd floor and there are stairs, I go up, I don't think, "where is the elevator so I can get fat..." (In the case of most Americans, FATTER) 

Hold your arm out with your elbow bent at a 90 and roll your wrist towards you. See that muscle that sticks out at the top of your forearm?? I had a college kid at the gym ask what exercise I do to develop that muscle - "Dude, I work it isn't from the gym..."
BTW - friggin kid called me "sir" - I am only 28!!

Speaking of which, It is almost 9:30. My short day will be a long day if I don't put the coffee down......


----------



## Curtis James (Dec 4, 2003)

I just turned 27 and quit smoking in an attempt to prolong my carreer. A guy at work has been battling cancer and is so close to retirement that it's sickening. 30 years at the same job and now smoking is flippin it all up.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 4, 2003)

MP, I do the work and have gotten fat anyway-My wife bakes too well!. I need to lose 25lbs but I still can work most people into the ground. Speaking of which-it is time to go prune some trees!


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Dec 4, 2003)

Ahhhh your just big boned Stumper.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Dec 5, 2003)

Iworked with a guy in his 60's when I was at UNC 12 years ago. Another rarity--he was black and a good climber. I heard he recently retired at 70.
for a while in the 70's I worked for a guy in Wauwatosa WI who was in his 70's and got up in the tree to show young guys how it was done and to collect samples.
No reason we can't last that long, is there?


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 6, 2003)

So most of the arborists are the older and wiser.

And possibly more brittle and fragile.

I'll buy that.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2003)

Brittle and fragile, eh?


----------



## blue (Dec 9, 2003)

31 and bust all your sory asses


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blue _
> *31 and bust all your sory asses *




'Sory' arses?


----------



## njarbor (Dec 10, 2003)

i "reckon" thats what he was speaking of


----------



## FBerkel (Dec 10, 2003)

*"Hard work can be it's own reward"*

I think alot of people cannot comprehend the truth in this, and therefore can't see the appeal of difficult jobs like ours. And others of us refuse to quit because we love the work so much....

Tom: Hope you weren't one-handing any of those grocery bags


----------



## treeman48507 (Nov 14, 2004)

great input, -Cimb Safe


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Still Going*



> _Originally posted by _
> *I was 56 this past Feb. and still love to climb. I think I'm in the same group as the other guys in my age group. I'm working smarter these days and don't take the chances I might have taken some years back.
> 
> Most of my work is take downs and the worst the better.
> ...


How'd this guy post? Look up on this page.....it says he's a "guest"!!??


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 14, 2004)

I hired a guy, not because I needed one so much, but because he's currently not working, and is being deployed to Iraq in January. He is 25 and is a Marine.

We were on this one job for the last three days. This evening he told me that two of the last three days working with me were harder than any of his days in boot camp. He asked how old I was and when I told him 41, I thought his eyes were gonna pop out of his head.

Mebbe when he goes I'll recruit Blue.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 14, 2004)

Watch out... he'll bust yur sory ass!


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 15, 2004)

Kinda been looking for a challenge of that sort. It would be interesting to see what that looks like.


----------

